
Ask HN: What do you use “randomization” for? - bkohlmann
Hey HN!  I&#x27;m doing a project for a Stanford class, and am investigating uses for random number generation.  We&#x27;ve heard about gambling and uses in the animation industry, but what interesting areas are you using it for?
======
tbrowbdidnso
It's used a ton, everywhere.

Encryption uses random numbers throughout for salts, nonces, IV's etc...

Machine learning using neural nets is basically based off of random numbers.

Numerical approximation for compilacated problems usually has a starting point
that is random.

Bitcoin is all about generation of special random numbers for coins

Randomness make its way into network protocols because the routing
infastructure of the internet is non deterministic

Relatedly, many wireless and wireline protocols use random numbers to avoid
collisions when multiple transmitters share the same channel.

Many hash algorithms rely on the strength of random numbers to guarantee good
storage properties.

Distributed systems usually distribute loads randomly. Including round robin
DNS, many high level load balancers, and anycast routing decisions.

Many wireless protocols use the statistical properties of random numbers to
"scramble" data in a way that lowers interference, makes data harder to
intercept, increases reception sensitivity, or a combination of these traits.
See GPS signals for a famous example.

Random numbers are incredibly important for so many systems, but it sounds
like your teacher stuck to the ones that didn't need additional explanation.

